# Needed Something Else To Tow



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well this past summer on our two week trip down the Oregon Coast we stayed a couple nights at Loon Lake southwest of Eugene and rented a ski boat and went tubing for the day - had an absolute blast. Kids loved it, and on a 100+ degree day at the lake it had all of us smiling...









By the end of the day Sandi and both figured with all the water around us in the Tri-Cities having a boat would be a lot of fun, so I set out researching and filtering through the various CraigsLists in the Northwest. Thought we might have had a boat a couple times something came up and missed out. Then I came across a 2007 Four Winns with 18 hours, a larger motor then I'd found on most and a double axle trailer (another plus). So sometime next week we'll be adding a boat to our list of toys to pull behind with the motor home on vacations and something we can do as a family here when its 100 degrees. Might have to have an Outbackers Rally on a lake so we can all go play.

Appreciated the advice from Thunder and some other Outbackers that were willing to check out some boats for me in Portland, alas we found this boat about 5 miles away from home.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

NICE! Looks like many years of fun ahead


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY nice!! Congratulations!!!

What's her name??


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

*Sa-Wheat ! !*


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a great looking boat. Kid's owe you big time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you'll certainly have enough summer sun here for boating! congrats!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

NICE toy! Congrats and get out there and make some memories!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't wait to see the mod to that boat trailer that allows you to drive the 4 quads on a rack OVER the boat.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, nice! A boat in E. WA is ALWAYS a good idea (not so much over here - hours of waiting at the boat launch isn't my idea of fun). As a kid in Spokane we'd always go out in my best buddy's family boat and it was a huge break on those really hot days (I'm not going to comment on how great his sister looked in her bikini though - that could get me in trouble with you-know-who). Enjoy Steve!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't wait to see the mod to that boat trailer that allows you to drive the 4 quads on a rack OVER the boat.


LOL I'd like to see that too, sadly not that many places around here let you ATV and boat at the same spot.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Can't wait to see the mod to that boat trailer that allows you to drive the 4 quads on a rack OVER the boat.


LOL I'd like to see that too, sadly not that many places around here let you ATV and boat at the same spot.
[/quote]

Then you have never been to Big Lake!









We do a week long trip to Loon Lake almost every year - I grew up playing there and my sister and love going there as adults. For years the kids out numbered the adults 3 to 1 - now it is just her and I and we tend to spend the whole week lounging at the lake!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OregonCampin said:


> Can't wait to see the mod to that boat trailer that allows you to drive the 4 quads on a rack OVER the boat.


LOL I'd like to see that too, sadly not that many places around here let you ATV and boat at the same spot.
[/quote]

Then you have never been to Big Lake!









We do a week long trip to Loon Lake almost every year - I grew up playing there and my sister and love going there as adults. For years the kids out numbered the adults 3 to 1 - now it is just her and I and we tend to spend the whole week lounging at the lake!
[/quote]

I've heard great things about Loon Lake....however, not being a boat owner, we've never been there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful boat Steve!









I'll be looking forward to that *PNW Outbackers Rally By The Lake* you are heading up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice ! Towing the boat: Just another reason we are looking in to the Class A option.

ENJOY !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Beautiful boat Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellend idea.....line it up Steve and we'll all be there.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice!!!! Welcome to the wonderful world of boat ownership! It's one of our favorite summer activities! Now the real learning curve begins!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> Now the real learning curve begins!!!


No kidding, had a friend take me out on Sunday it was like drivers ed all over again. So far so good; launching and retrieving went well.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't wait to see the mod to that boat trailer that allows you to drive the 4 quads on a rack OVER the boat.


Couple of nice options.
http://www.doubledecksporttrailers.com/photos.html


----------

